

Scientist Proposes New DNA-based Naming System for All Living Organisms - tokenadult
http://www.sciencecodex.com/virginia_tech_scientist_proposes_revolutionary_naming_system_for_all_life_on_earth-128411

======
tokenadult
Here is a link to the underlying PLOS ONE paper, "A System to Automatically
Classify and Name Any Individual Genome-Sequenced Organism Independently of
Current Biological Classification and Nomenclature":

[http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0089142)

DOI: 10.1371/journal.pone.0089142

